# What is this thingy?



## My Potatoes (May 8, 2013)

I was at a chainsaw safety talk a couple of months ago. As tends to be the case, we were give a few freebies.
This one item baffles me. I think they said it's to alert you when your mobile/cell phone rings while you're working with your saw. But I've no idea how to use it! It contain a small battery, by the way.

Any ideas? 

I hope my photo attachment works.


----------



## ATH (May 8, 2013)

???
How big is that...no scale in the picture.

I assume the top unscrews?

Is the metal thing on the string just a crimp to hold the ends together?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (May 8, 2013)

It looks like a modern Jee-haw-whimmer diddle. I can't say that I've seen one that nice though. Those safety people sure do know where to find'em. Around these parts they are made with wood, and a propeller on one end. But it might be something else...others will be along in a little bit...:help:


----------



## joezilla11 (May 9, 2013)

just pour your whiskey in it and be done with it!


----------



## ChainFinn (May 9, 2013)

Some time ago, in earlier nineties we had small keychain thingys, that flashed or vibrated while they were CLOSE the phone, like if you had yourr cell phone in your inner pocket, and the keychain thingy in your jackets chest pocket zipper, they gave an blinking light via raido signal or something.....


----------



## Stayalert (May 9, 2013)

I don't know what it is but I would def. clip it to my harness in case I needed it...


----------



## B Harrison (May 9, 2013)

I does look like it would hold just enough shine to give a man the extra grit needed to drop one into a tight spot.


----------



## husabud (May 10, 2013)

It's a tiny humidor to keep your weeds in.


----------



## My Potatoes (May 10, 2013)

ATH said:


> ???
> How big is that...no scale in the picture.
> 
> I assume the top unscrews?
> ...



Sorry, some scale would help!
It's about two inches longs, about one third of an inch in diameter. The RHS end screws off, and contains one small watch-type battery. The piece with Oregon stamped on it is just a small piece of glass.

Yes, the metal thing on the string is just a crimp.

It does look like a keyring, but that string is weak enough. If it didn't have a battery in it, I would assume it's just a keyring.

Maybe it's like in The Simpsons where Homer is talking about inventions: "You should have just taken an existing product and put a clock on it or something."

"You should have just taken an existing product and put a battery in it or something."


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 10, 2013)

I know what that is! Its one of those E-Verb thingys that they put on the crab boats in case they take on water, cept its for climbers, if you get lost in the tree, it will tell others where to find you.


----------



## Carburetorless (May 14, 2013)

It's a step down device. You put it to your ear and pretend you're talking on your cell while up in the tree, sort of like a piece of nicarette gum for cell junkies.


----------



## flushcut (May 14, 2013)

Ear plug case.


----------



## Carburetorless (May 15, 2013)

flushcut said:


> Ear plug case.



A battery operated ear plug case?


----------



## Philbert (May 15, 2013)

Could it be one of these (?):

Bailey's - Tiny Tester - Alcohol Content Tester

A spark tester?

Termite or deer tick sample holder?

Philbert


----------



## flushcut (May 16, 2013)

Carburetorless said:


> A battery operated ear plug case?



That's right an ear plug case.


----------



## ramzilla (May 16, 2013)

First thoughts were pill holder but having a battery in it no clue.


----------



## Philbert (May 16, 2013)

So, I'm thinking that this has nothing to do with chainsaws, but just some cheap schwag that someone silkscreened 'Oregon' on as a give-away. Like a lot of that other cheap advertising stuff we get: frisbees, letter openers, flashlights that don't work, . . . ?

Philbert


----------



## Grouchy old man (May 16, 2013)

> I think they said it's to alert you when your mobile/cell phone rings while you're working with your saw.



Ok, let's think about this. Could it be a strobe or bright LED that links to your phone via Bluetooth? When the phone rings it flashes? I could really use that because my ringtone is one of Stihl's chainsaw ringtones.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Carburetorless (May 16, 2013)

flushcut said:


> That's right an ear plug case.



A battery operated ear plug case?


----------



## BC WetCoast (May 16, 2013)

Lube it up, stuff it up your ### and then it vibrates when your phone rings. The string is to retrieve it at the end of the day.


----------



## Carburetorless (May 17, 2013)

BC WetCoast said:


> Lube it up, stuff it up your ### and then it vibrates when your phone rings. The string is to retrieve it at the end of the day.



Always read the directions. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## JRepairsK70e (May 17, 2013)

1st day you lube it ....2nd day you swallow it ,,then alternate as ness till the batt dies [ whats your cell #??]:msp_biggrin:


----------



## flushcut (May 18, 2013)

Carburetorless said:


> A battery operated ear plug case?



The point I am trying to make here C-less is that it does not matter what it is really but what it can be used for. Sooo ear plug case.


----------



## Philbert (May 18, 2013)

Capture lightning bugs . . . . .?


----------



## ClimbMIT (May 18, 2013)

It is fantastic marketing! You get it for free and it looks nice so you want to use it right. So ask someone or just post in AS! done. Now everyone is looking at it thinking WTF is this? What can this be? Every time you look at it you see the word, "Oregon"! Oregon is embedded in your mind now! I would definitely never leave the house without it now.


----------



## tramp bushler (May 19, 2013)

Well, you could put it next to your cell phone, call your phone and see if it does anything?


----------



## smokey01 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## derwoodii (May 20, 2013)

Its not some kinda of torch advert light?? gimmick?? Does the battery power a small LED often you'll need to pull a clear tab away so it can contact and work.


----------



## derwoodii (May 24, 2013)

ok been a week

[video=youtube;ETN9eNOA6vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETN9eNOA6vw[/video]


----------



## derwoodii (May 27, 2013)

Deghnise said:


> Ear plug case.



hmm a could be but eeeeew clear sided to see all your ear wax goblins :msp_w00t:


----------

